# Rapsblüte - OD



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Nr. 13
Hier gibt es im Moment gelbe Rapsfelder soweit das Auge reicht. Dieses
Gelb kann sehr, sehr kalt aussehen oder zu bestimmten Tageszeiten in
einem warmen, angenehmen Farbton. Die Rapsblüte juckt auch gerne in
den Augen.

Here you find the moment yellow rape fields as far as the eye can see. 
This Yellow can be very, very cold look or at certain times in a warm 
and pleasant color. The Rapsblüte also itches like in the eyes.

Format / Size: 35 x 50 cm
Papier / Paper: Canson fine face 250 gr
Farben / Colors: gemischte Marken/mixed brands
ID = Indoor / OD = Outdoor, plein air

Ernst


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Beautiful! 
I love your signature!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Another great piece! I love the yellows.. nice theme

D


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I honestly don't think there is anything you can't paint. This is lovely.


----------



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Herzlichen Dank für Ihren Besuch und Kommentare!
Es gibt (fast) nichts, was man nicht malen kann.

Thank you for your visit and comments!
There are (almost) nothing you can not paint.

Ernst


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Ich liebe dieses Bild.
I love this picture.


----------

